

Game Dev Story for Android: run your own video game company - GeneralMaximus
http://www.appbrain.com/app/game-dev-story/net.kairosoft.android.gamedev3en

======
GeneralMaximus
I'm not affiliated with the developers, but I thought HN would enjoy this. The
official website is here, if anyone is wondering:
<http://kairopark.jp/android/en/>

